# Central Minnesota FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

1st series Open is a triple. Hen pheasant flyer @350 yds, long retired is 250 yds pinched to a tree line, short retired is 125 yds along the tree line. Super tight. Both retireds are ducks. Early work seems to be good.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

5 pickups out of 10 run so far. 10:07 a.m. text msg.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

5 pickups out of the first 10 dogs as well as hunts, double hunts, and handles. The judges seem to be in control at this point.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25

20 total
________
Og kush


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,5,6,7,8,10,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,24

16 total
________
Medical Marijuana Doctor


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last serie

3,6,7,8,10,15,16,18,21,22,23

11 total
________
No2 Review


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby did not finish 5 or 6 to run at 7am. Rain and thunder storm stopped the derby.
________
R3


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby placements

1st- #8 Shooter /Dave Rorem
2nd-#15 Vapor /Ken Neil ?
3rd-#21 Ammo / Bill Petrovish
4th-#7 Boomer / Lynn Troy
RJ -#23 Tex / Lynn Troy

Jam -#6
________
Suzuki Vx 800 History


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,16,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,35,36,37,41,42,43,44,45,52,53,56,60,61,62,64,67,68,73,74,75,76,81,82,83,85,86,87

48 total
________
Herbalaire


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

What does the Amateur have for the first series?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Ken and Vapor and Lynn and Boomer and Tex!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Amateur a quad, phone connection not good, unless the juges are generous the callbacks should be about 20 out of 64. Wayne Anderson had a good job.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

3,5,6,7,11,12,16,19,21,24,25,27,30,36,36,37,41,42,43,44,45,52,53,56,60,61,62,64,75,81,82,83,85,86,87
________
JAGUAR ADVANCED LIGHTWEIGHT COUPE CONCEPT HISTORY


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow Lots of puppies to look at in the water blind.
Sue


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

With 33 dogs back, I'll bet there's a lot of land in that water blind :wink:....

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> With 33 dogs back, I'll bet there's a lot of land in that water blind :wink:....
> 
> kg


And not much water and a seriously tricked up entry

Been There Regards


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series 

6,7,16,19,24,25,27,35,37,44,53,81,82,86

14 total
________
One Vaporizer Reviews


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,6,7,10,12,13,23,28,30,32,33,34,37,38,42,45,47,51,54,56,57,58,61,62,64

28 total
________
Mazda b-series (north america) picture


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the landblind

5,8,9,10,13,14,17,19,23,25,26,28,29,31,35,36,41,42

18 total
________
KTM 200EXC


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Open Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 6,7,16,19,24,25,27,35,37,44,53,81,82,86
> 
> 14 total



..well, that waterblind got some answers :shock:


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Regi!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting fact about the 14 dogs in the last series of the Open:
13 titled dogs , 1 dog needs a 1/2 point for title, 2 Natl champs. Purina high point open dog and 6 Natl finalist. Pretty cool!!
________
Ferrari F2001 History


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

1,2,3,4,7,23,30,34,47,54,57,58,61,62,64,

15 Total
________
Mercedes-Benz W463 Specifications


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Interesting fact about the 14 dogs in the last series of the Open:
> 13 titled dogs , 1 dog needs a 1/2 point for title, 2 Natl champs. Purina high point open dog and 6 Natl finalist. Pretty cool!!


I'd say that's a pretty strong field. Hail to the victors!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying callbacks to the landblind
> 
> 5,8,9,10,13,14,17,19,23,25,26,28,29,31,35,36,41,42
> 
> 18 total


Q callbks to a double watermark: 9-10-13-14-23-25-28-36-42.

Q placements FIRST 25 Joe/Rick VanBergan, SECOND 23 Denny/Dave Davis, THIRD 9 Doc/Robert Cusick, FOURTH 13 Spanky/Tim Landecker, RJAM 10 Cricket/Jackie Thibodeaux, JAM 28 Sport/Ed Thibodeaux.

Amateur will start back up with 15 to watermarks.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 1,2,3,4,7,23,30,34,47,54,57,58,61,62,64,
> 
> 15 Total


The Amateur is a water triple with 3 retired dead birds. As the dog goes for the "go bird", the thrower retires.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Heres a few pics from the Derby on Friday



# 6 Harley H/ Rick Stawski










#15 Vapor O/H Ken Neil










#21 Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish










#14 Mick O/H Dave Bezesky










#10 Maddie O/H Rick Sicora










# 16 Ace O/H Duane Smith


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

And a couple more


#15 Vapor O/H Ken Neil










# 24 Bailey O/H Wayne Skochenski


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Those are really good pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Super pics....Love em !!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Those are really good pictures! Thanks for posting them.



Frank, 

Thank you and congrats on your win with Shooter I was marshaling the derby and wasn't able to get pictures of all the dogs but , Shooter is a very nice looking dog, wish I would have gotten some pics of him.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big congrats to Cajun Riviera member Steve Ritter and Bayou Teche Miah on winning the Amateur!

Also, to John and Suzan Caire on taking 3rd and 4th in the Am.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st Willie/Rorem
2nd Regi/Rorem
3rd Homer/Rorem
4th Chevy/Ledford
RJ Sailor/Rorem


Amateur results:

1st Miah/Ritter
2nd Pepper/Weller
3rd Tia/S Caire
4th Jack/J Caire


Don't know jams and RJ


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Steve & Miah and Rita & Shooter.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st Willie/Rorem
> 2nd Regi/Rorem
> ...


OPEN Jam: NFC Nellie

AM RJam: Titan Meyer
Jams: Regi Heise, Ethel Kammerer/Hays, 57 Ben Van Bergen, 58 Yogi Churak


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on Regi, Ann, nice weekend!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Todd great pictures from the derby thanks for taking the time to take them and also to post them....Brenda & Kenny
________
Vapir one vaporizer


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks for taking the photo's Todd, it was a fun derby, the judges came up with some interesting tests.
Duane


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Anne! And good to see Nellie still playing!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job TEAM ROREM.............

And Congrats to John and Susan Caire on their 3rd & 4th in the AM....;-)


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow - congrats Ann & Regi! So close to that win!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Todd nice to meet you and your dogs. Did you happen to get picture of #5 Carver? He is such a good boy. Placed 2nd in SVRC club open today. 1rst series long triple w one retired. They had their answers after water blind. Sucks to run first in any stake. Living and learning here.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Rorem hammered it. Impressive.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

drbobsd said:


> Todd nice to meet you and your dogs. Did you happen to get picture of #5 Carver? He is such a good boy. Placed 2nd in SVRC club open today. 1rst series long triple w one retired. They had their answers after water blind. Sucks to run first in any stake. Living and learning here.




Bob,

It was nice to meet you as well, I met some really nice people this weekend, sorry but I really didn't get any good photo's of you and Carver. Cograts on your placement at the club trial, I wish there were more of them around they are alot of fun.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Todd 

Thanks for reply. I expect to see you and your boy running Amat! at SVRC in Sept. 4 hr drive for you down Hwy 23. Not much traffic at 3-7AM.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Todd, I enjoyed the picture of me with Mick #14. I remember that moment with him in the blind. He was trembling from excitement with the dog ahead of us picking up birds.

Were you the one running around with the camera that had the arm length lens on it?

Dave


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

drbobsd said:


> Todd
> 
> Thanks for reply. I expect to see you and your boy running Amat! at SVRC in Sept. 4 hr drive for you down Hwy 23. Not much traffic at 3-7AM.


like your saying about being humble and thankful for being able to compete =
see ya'll in Duluth I hope. Sorry I missed this one, but had to take a break!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Jacob? You there? You are being kind of quiet.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Todd nice to meet you and your dogs. Did you happen to get picture of #5 Carver? He is such a good boy. Placed 2nd in SVRC club open today. 1rst series long triple w one retired. They had their answers after water blind. Sucks to run first in any stake. Living and learning here.


Bob, I wanted to come down, but my wife and daughter left yesterday afternoon for a week at the lake in Minnesota. I wanted to stick around until they left. Carver is looking good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> Jacob? You there? You are being kind of quiet.


Don't believe I've said anything in awhile. More important things to do of late. 

What do you want me to say? Mr. Dave dominated. Very impressive. He's got a loaded truck. Awesome job by The Rorems this weekend. 

Congrats to the Caire crew.


----------

